# to anyone with a jerzees silver label...



## JoeMo (Jul 2, 2007)

could you do me a huge favour and take a look at the T to see where the care label is? We're planning to use this T for our first run and I can't remember if it has the care label at the neck. Since we're going to relabel then I ought to get the care instructions on the back of the new neck label if we're taking the original one out.

thanks for any help
Joe


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't used the silver label myself sofar, but on other Jerzees shirts I used the care instructions are on the backside of the necklabel.
If you want to know for sure contact your distributor or Russel themselves


----------



## JoeMo (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks, I was just looking for a quick answer out of office hours


----------

